# login help



## Anonymous

I registered for this board some time back and never got a confirmation e-mail.  When I try to find out my password, I get inactive account messages.  And I can't pm the admin if I am not logged in.  Help, please.


----------



## mudbug

kitchenelf, MJ, BarbaraL, JulieV - newbie needs help here!


----------



## MJ

What name did you register under? If I know what the username is I can check into it and change you to an "active" user. Kitchenelf?


----------



## kitchenelf

Yep, we need to know your user name.  Thanks.


----------



## Anonymous

Oh, sorry about that. My user name is decolady.  Thanks!


----------



## kitchenelf

By looking at everything in your control panel it looks like you are able to login and it appears that you should be able to send private messages.  Try again.  If you still can't I will PM Administration. - Thanks for bearing with us!


----------



## Anonymous

*trying to register*

Hi,  I'm trying to register and get an error about syntext everytime.  Can anyone help????? Thanks


----------



## kitchenelf

mmmmmmmm.... I'm not sure what's going on - I'll see if I can inquire though - ........ can you go through the steps you are trying?


----------



## Anonymous

Hope this gets thru.  I registered a long time ago.  Now I can't log in or re-register.  Help me please.   ncsoutherngirl is my regirstered name.  Need password reset.


----------



## MJ

Hi ncsoutherngirl. Can you try to log in again with your password? I think I fixed the problem. If you still have a problem post here again and we will figure this out


----------



## Anonymous

*Want to join and I don't know what my pass word is*

Could somehelp me ,I'm new here and  :roll:


----------



## GB

Hi chilichip, I would love to help you our if I can. What kind of problem are you experiencing?


----------



## dmt8

I've got a problem with logging in.  I read the other messages and noticed that mine was the same as the one.  I, too, had registered but never got a confirmation for registering.  When I went to log in, it said that my username &/or password was wrong but I knew it wasn't.  I decided to log in under another username and when I went to use my other e-mail address, it said that there was already somebody registered with that name.  I want to delete my current username & e-mail address:  dmt8; rubyndarlene@iamotelephone.com.  I want to use my other username & address that I first signed up with:  darlenemt08; darlenemt08@yahoo.com

Thanks,

Darlene
dmt8


----------



## GB

We can't delete usernames, but I was able to find your darlenemt08 user name. I have activated that one so you should be able to use it now. Let me know if you still have trouble with it. Thanks.


----------



## kitchenelf

There have been several problems with logins today - if anyone else is having a problem I think there is a way to "fix" it.  let me know who you are - I'll give you a new password - then you can login and go to your profile and change your password to whatever you want.


----------



## di reston

Hi Kitchen Elf, I'm having problems logging in, having been 'away', as it were, for a while for health reasons. I really miss being part of the Group, and would much appreciate help to get back in. Can you help?


----------



## Steve Kroll

If you are able to post, doesn't that mean you are logged in?


----------



## GotGarlic

Hi, di. It looks like you logged in successfully. Hope you're feeling better. 

 Btw, Kitchen Elf has not been around in years.


----------



## di reston

Yes. I wasn't expecting that, as I'm not too good at working my way round computers. But thank you very much. I have to say that I find US cooking very interesting, and on my part I have some interesting recipes that would interest your Italo-American communities, and I look forward to learning more from you.

Sayonara!

di reston

Enough is never as good as a feast   Oscar Wilde


----------

